# copying table formats in word 2010



## artoo (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

Is it possible to copy the formatting (ie shading,  color, font size, font, height, width, etc.) from one table and apply the same formatting to another table in one step?  I tried selecting the table and using the format painter which didn't work.

Thanks


----------



## Macropod (Jun 26, 2012)

If you define a Table Style with the appropriate attributes, then you can simply apply the same Style to other tables.

An alternative would be to copy & paste both tables into Excel, then use Excel copy your source table and paste it over the target table, using the Paste Format option, after which you can copy the target and paste it back into Word.


----------



## artoo (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry about asking a Word question in an Excel form.  Thanks for the reply I'l try out those suggestions.


----------



## Macropod (Jun 29, 2012)

Cross-posted at: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/formating-multiple-tables-word-2010-a-652825.html
For cross-posting etiquette, please read: http://www.excelguru.ca/content.php?184


----------

